# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool تحديثات :  [13-05-17] Ultimate Multi Tool QcFire v0.8 - MSM8996 Full Support, Alcatel and more..

## mohamed73

*We are pleased to announce Ultimate Multi Tool - QcFire v0.8 The Ultimate Qualcomm Module  Repair almost all Qualcomm Devices supporting Firehose Protocol*    _Supported Brands_
- Alcatel
- Cherry Mobile
- Coolpad
- HTC
- Huawei
- Lenovo
- Lyf
- Micromax
- OnePlus
- Oppo
- Swipe
- Vivo
- Xiami
- YU   _Supported CPUs for Auto Detection_
- 8610
- 8909
- 8916
- 8917
- 8929
- 8936
- 8937
- 8940
- 8952
- 8953
- 8974
- 8976
- 8992
- 8994
- 8996
- 8996
- 8x10
- 8x26  _Supported CPUs with Internal Loaders:_
- 8610
- 8909
- 8916
- 8917
- 8929
- 8936
- 8937
- 8940
- 8952
- 8953
- 8974
- 8976
- 8992
- 8994
- 8996
- 8996
- 8x10
- 8x26   *Updated Support For MSM8996*
- Read Firmware.
- Write Firmware.
- Reset EFS.
- Format FS.
- Read Pattern ( older than 6.x).
- Reset FRP. _- Not like others who support 99% CPU but can not even BOOT this CPU._    *Improved Reset EFS Function for LYF Phones*
- You can Reset EFS of LYF phones to repair IMEI.
- No need to worry about SPC error on Read QCN.
- After Reset EFS, just *Repair Original IMEI* using our *GSM Module > Qualcomm Universal > UMT Method [2].   Updated Flashing Function*
- Now you can flash almost any phone with 512B or 4KB Sector.
- Auto patch file selection updated to use related patchx.xml like patch2.xml for rawprogram2.xml.
- Improved log display to show partition name with file name.    *Updated Support For Alcatel Devices*
- Now it should support devices with different firehose protocol, eg. OT-6045B.   *Updated FRP Reset Method*
- Now it will support more brands, like Alcatel etc.
- We recommend to make Security Backup first inscase you feel any issue later.
- Incase of any issue, you can flash back security backup you made.   *Updated Program XML Handling*
- Now it will simply skip flashing of missing files, instead of showing any error.
- Previously it was showing "file missing" message and flashing was not started.
- Please note, that some missing files from firmware may cause boot-loop.   *Added more data to backup on Security Reading*  *Optimized Booting Speed*  *Optimized Disk Size Detection*  *Possibly Fixed BackupGPT Read Error on some devices*  *Other Improvements which we forgot to mention *    *COMMON ERRORS AND FIXES* *- Write Err while sending loader.*
- It means that selected loader (either manual or auto) is not  compatible with hardware. You should try with other loader for same CPU  (as mostly all CPU will be detected perfect with QcFire), or use Factory  Loader which often comes with Firmware.  *- Init Handshake Sequence Failed.*
- Common communication problem with phone. Try to connect phone again in download mode and try operation again.  *-* *Reading Pattern Data... Data Missing! Failed*
- Read Pattern is supported only on Android older than 6.x. It should work fine with 5.x and lower Android Versions.  *- Mi Account Not Active*
- It means that Mi Account data was not found. Check if phone asks for  Mi Account on startup. Otherwise, Format FS, turn phone ON, then turn  OFF and try again.  *- Warning! High Speed Driver not installed.*
- This will seriously downgrade Reading performance. Please update  driver from QcFire\Drivers folder. However, it should not affect  flashing procedure.     **** SPECIAL THANKS TO OUR VALUABLE USERS FOR THEIR CONTINUOUS SUPPORT  ****   *It Has Begun... Stay Tuned... More Amazing Updates On The Way...  *  *
ANY USER USING OUR SOFTWARE FOR ILLEGAL PURPOSE WILL BE SOLE RESPONSIBLE FOR HIS ACTS.
WE CONDEMN USE OF OUR SOFTWARE FOR ANY ILLEGAL PURPOSE.    :: NO FAKE ADVERTISEMENT :: :: NO FAKE UPDATES :: :: NO FAKE WORLD'S FIRST :: :: NO FAKE BLA BLA BLA ::   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    Why Waiting? Buy Today and Feel the Difference
Choose Your الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Now and Feel The Real Ultimate Tool    How to Download:
- Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
- Connect UMT Box/Dongle to PC and Run UMT Support Access.
- Download required Executable from Installer folder.
- Enjoy!
- Download Mirror - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].*    *SPECIAL MESSAGE TO OUR SPECIAL FRIEND ***MUST READ**** *-  First of all, thank you for using our software as a standard for you as  you love to compare your tool with ours. Everybody knows, we always  compare to someone better than us and try hard to be like them. But some  people get success, some face failure. Got success or not tried hard  yet?  
- Thank you to edit our logs before posting with your update, because  somewhere you know that you can't beat us without cheating and without  making our users fool. Got success or not? 
- You claim to support 99% CPU and irony is, that you can not even boot  MSM8996. Or possibly you have sniffed our code and learned about it.  Learned or not? 
- You claim to be the first to support all CPU by factory loaders, or  user can select their own loader. It made us laugh very loudly. As our  users, and even yours, can see that we support Custom Loader selection  option since v0.1. 
- Next time, use logical things to impress your users. Users are not as  much fool as you think. They make us perfect with their complaint and  support. So if you try to fool them, you actually try to fool yourself. 
- If you find some grammatical or spelling mistake in my message, don't  make it a point for your next update. Our English is not that bad and  such mistake is just a typo.  *** END OF MESSAGE ****   *Br,
Ultimate Multi Tool*

----------


## DANI NABIL

شكرا....شكرا.....شكرا

----------

